# Windows 8 bisher nicht besonders erfolgreich



## do-gooder (2. Januar 2013)

Windows 8 hat sich seit Veröffentlichung noch nicht besonders beliebt gemacht. Das geht aus dem Marktanteil für Dezember 2012 hervor, der mit 1,45 % wohl unter Microsofts Erwartungen blieb. Windows 7 kam im Vergleich schon nach 3 Monaten auf 10 %. Das ist für Windows 8 sicher weder zu erreichen, noch zu übertreffen. Das hat verschiedene Ursachen.
Einerseits war Windows Vista nie besonders beliebt und wurde Windows 7 als willkommende Vervollkommnung von Vista angesehen, anderseits stößt Windows 8 mit seiner "Modern UI" und "Metro" bei vielen Nutzern auf wenig Gegenliebe. Des Weiteren bietet Windows 8 neben den genannten Features, die mit dem Verlust von Aero Glass und Startmenü einhergehen, nur wenig sichtbares Neues. Microsoft dagegen spricht von mehreren tausend Veränderungen. Vorteile von Windows 8 sind klar die optimierte Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit wie das Hochfahren, sowie bessere Unterstützung für aktuelle Hardware wie SSDs.

Auf Platz 1 liegt klar Windows 7 mit über 40 %. Bemerkenswerter ist jedoch der nach wie vor hohe Anteil von knapp 35,5 %, welchen das betagte Windows XP einstreicht. Es wird anhand dieses Wertes ersichtlich, warum Microsoft Windows XP mit Limitierungen belegt. Auch das kommende Officepaket wird für XP-Nutzer nicht zur Verfügung stehen. Nebenbei schauen hier auch Vista-Nutzer in die Röhre, deren Zahl jedoch nicht besonders hoch ist.

Der Martanteil von Betriebssystemen im Dezember sieht wie folgt aus.

```
Windows 7: 	   40.68%
Windows XP:	   34.47%
Windows Vista:	   4.82%
iPad iPad:	   3.86%
iPhone iPhone:	   2.62%
Mac OS X 10.8:	   1.92%
Mac OS X 10.6:	   1.75%
Mac OS X 10.7:	   1.71%
Windows 8:	   1.45%
Linux: 	           1.27%
Android 2.3:	   1.04%
Java ME:	   1.03%
Android 4.0:	   0.92%
Mac OS X 10.5:	   0.47%
Pike v7.8 517:     0.33%
Android 4.1:	   0.28%
BlackBerry:	   0.18%
Android 2.2:	   0.18%
Symbian:	   0.15%
iPod iPod:	   0.12%
Windows Phone 7.5: 0.11%
Mac OS X 10.4:	   0.11%
Kindle Fire:	   0.07%
Android 3.2:       0.06%
```

Urheber und Quelle der Angaben zu den Martanteilen: NETMARKETSHARE
http://marketshare.hitslink.com/ope...?qprid=10&qpmr=24&qpdt=1&qpct=3&qptimeframe=M


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. Januar 2013)

Linux ist aber nicht so verbreitet wie gedacht, komisch.
Das mit Win8 überrascht doch niemanden wirklich, höchstens diejenigen die es benutzen ^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Januar 2013)

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt schon ein wenig überrascht. Dachte mir zwar schon, dass Win8 kaum ein Riesenerfolg wie XP oder 7 werden wird aber dass es SO abgeschlagen ist überrascht mich - und ganz ehrlich: es freut mich ein wenig.

Ich hoffe wirklich, dass sich der Marktanteil auch nicht wesentlich vergrößert (was in Anbetracht der OEM-PC Massen und dem wilden unwissenden werbebeeinflussten Mob äußerst unwahrscheinlich scheint), auf dass MS bei folgenden Windowsversionen dieses Metrogedöns wieder in den guten alten Papierkorb wirft. Das dürfte aber Wunschdenken bleiben^^


----------



## do-gooder (2. Januar 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich bin ehrlich gesagt schon ein wenig überrascht. Dachte mir zwar schon, dass Win8 kaum ein Riesenerfolg wie XP oder 7 werden wird aber dass es SO abgeschlagen ist überrascht mich - und ganz ehrlich: es freut mich ein wenig.
> 
> Ich hoffe wirklich, dass sich der Marktanteil auch nicht wesentlich vergrößert (was in Anbetracht der OEM-PC Massen und dem wilden unwissenden werbebeeinflussten Mob äußerst unwahrscheinlich scheint), auf dass MS bei folgenden Windowsversionen dieses Metrogedöns wieder in den guten alten Papierkorb wirft. Das dürfte aber Wunschdenken bleiben^^


Ich muß ehrlicherweise sagen, daß ich nach einiger Zeit nun mit Win 8 klarkomme. Wenn man die Metro-Farbe an das helle Blau anpasst, wird der Hin- und Herwechsel nicht störend. Mangelnde Sortierfunktionen in Metro habe ich mit einer aufpoppenden Symbolleiste ergänzt, weiß aber noch nicht, ob ich dabi bleibe, da zwei Menüs irgendie nicht optimal sind.


----------



## _VFB_ (2. Januar 2013)

Mich Überrascht das eigentlich wenig. Windows 7 war einfach zu gut als das die Leute auf Windows 8 upgraden. Wieso sich neu einrichten und eingewöhnen, wenn man ein gutes und "aktuelles" Betriebsystem hat ?


----------



## Decrypter (2. Januar 2013)

Das war doch an 5 Fingern abzuzählen, das Windows 8 mit dieser Metro UI Krücke kein Anklang finden wird. Denn schon die Preview von Windows 7 hatte im Vorfeld eine sehr positive Resonanz von der Kundschaft bekommen. Dort hat M$ eben alles richtig gemacht und sich die Kundenkritik an Vista zu Herzen genommen und die Fehler beseitigt. Windows 7 ging wie geschnitten Brot über die Ladentheke. Und das auch völlig zu Recht !

Dann kam die Developer Preview und später die Consumer Preview von Windows 8. Beides kam beim Kunden nicht an. Hauptkritikpunkt war (und ist) die Zwangs Metro UI. Die Kunden wollten wählen, ob sie die neue Metro UI wollten oder die altbekannte Oberfläche. M$ interessiert das aber nicht und ignoriert die Kundenwünsche. Die Quittung bekommen man jetzt. Und normal müßten alle Alarmglocken schrillen, wenn trotz des derzeitigen Ramschpreises Windows 8 wie Blei in den Regalen (Servern) liegt.

Die können die Windows 8 Fan-Boys sich hier wieder die Finger wund schreiben. Fakt ist, das Windows 8 im Vergleich zu Windows 7 ein Desaster für Microsoft ist. Es wird sich zwar weiter verbreiten. Aber auch nur, weil es vielfach bei Stangen PCs/Laptops zwangsweise dabei ist. Würde mich aber auch nicht wundern, wenn es dort zugunsten der alten Windows Versionen, die ja vielfach vorhanden sind, auch runter fliegt......


----------



## Locuza (3. Januar 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich hoffe wirklich, dass sich der Marktanteil auch nicht wesentlich vergrößert (was in Anbetracht der OEM-PC Massen und dem wilden unwissenden werbebeeinflussten Mob äußerst unwahrscheinlich scheint),


Mhh immerhin für den Privatkunden geht die Aktion mit 15-30€ bald zu Ende. 
Ab da sollte es nur OEM-Zeug geben, was ja sowieso den mit Abstand größten Kuchen darstellt. 
Vielleicht verlangt aber dann MS auch für die Partner mehr Gebühren für eine W8-Lizenz? 

Ich freue mich aber auch etwas über W8s schwachen Marktanteil. WP8 wird gar nicht aufgezählt, schafft es nicht einmal 0.01%? 
Aber der PC-Markt schwächelt generell, muss nicht nur an W8 selber liegen, dass die Verkaufszahlen ernüchternd sind. 



			
				ΔΣΛ;4865344 schrieb:
			
		

> Linux ist aber nicht so verbreitet wie gedacht, komisch.
> Das mit Win8 überrascht doch niemanden wirklich, höchstens diejenigen die es benutzen ^^


 Was hast du vermutet? ~4%?

Also Linux hatte glaube ich noch nie über 2% Marktshare.
Apple hingegen hat glaube ich mal eine Weile einige Prozent dazugewonnen.


----------



## Hideout (3. Januar 2013)

Optimerte Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit wie das Hochfahren. Was das mit Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit zu tun hat weiß ich nicht. Wie oft fahre ich meinen PC hoch und ob es nun 8 Sekunden oder 12 dauert.. uhh.. wahnsinn.


----------



## knightmare80 (3. Januar 2013)

Also ich hab zwar Win7 aber hatte noch 2 Vista Lizenz 'en rumliegen und hab den Wechsel gewagt. Habe jetzt auf nem HDX9350EG Win8 und muss sagen es läuft echt gut, ok umständlich mit den Kacheln aber Bootet schneller und endlich nutze ich meine Interne SSD die am miniPci Port hängt richtig 

Vielleicht kommt ja noch ein Update  Ich bereue die 60€ jedenfalls nicht! Und zum Glück ist es nicht so wie beim Wechsel zu Vista wo die allermeisten Games nicht gleich wollten...


----------



## omega™ (3. Januar 2013)

Decrypter schrieb:


> Die können die Windows 8 Fan-Boys sich hier wieder die Finger wund schreiben.


 
Was hat das denn mit Fan Boy sein oder nicht sein zu tun, wenn man ein Produkt mag und damit zurecht kommt?
Oder lobpreisen hier irgendwelche Leute Windows 8 zum besten Betriebssystem aller Zeiten?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2013)

Ich habe Win 8 und werde es auch nutzen, allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz. Das es kein Megaseller wird war klar aber für so wenig Geld gibt es kein anderes Betriebssystem aus deren Haus. Selbst das allseits verhaßte Vista hatte mir niemals Probleme bereitet.
Ich finde nur das jeder seine Erfahrungen selbst macht und nicht nur den anderen hinterher plappert.


----------



## Atma (3. Januar 2013)

Nicht wirklich überraschend. Mit dem Ende der Spottpreise am 31. Januar dürfte es auch nicht besser werden. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, hat MS es auch verdient. Die müssen einfach verstehen, dass die Wünsche der Kunden im Vordergrund stehen und nicht der eigene Dickschädel.


----------



## Voodoo2 (3. Januar 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich habe Win 8 und werde es auch nutzen, allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz. Das es kein Megaseller wird war klar aber für so wenig Geld gibt es kein anderes Betriebssystem aus deren Haus. Selbst das allseits verhaßte Vista hatte mir niemals Probleme bereitet.
> Ich finde nur das jeder seine Erfahrungen selbst macht und nicht nur den anderen hinterher plappert.


 

ich habe damals braaav  die ubdates gezogen für vista und es wurde immer stabiler ich hatte damals keine grossen probleme selbst mit damaligen aktuelen games nicht

ich bleibe vor erst bei win7


----------



## NachtmahR (3. Januar 2013)

Die Marktanteile beziehen sich nur auf den Desktopmarkt, oder ?


----------



## Low (3. Januar 2013)

Nein deshalb sind ja auch iOS und Android etc. genannt


----------



## inzpekta (3. Januar 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich habe Win 8 und werde es auch nutzen, allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz. Das es kein Megaseller wird war klar aber für so wenig Geld gibt es kein anderes Betriebssystem aus deren Haus. Selbst das allseits verhaßte Vista hatte mir niemals Probleme bereitet.
> Ich finde nur das jeder seine Erfahrungen selbst macht und nicht nur den anderen hinterher plappert.


 
Das unterschreibe ich mal genau so!

Ich denke du und vielleicht noch ein paar andere ältere Semester können dich bestimmt noch an die Einführung von Windows 95 erinnern.
Was haben alle geschrien das diese Oberfläche mit dem Startmenü so unhandlich wäre, und überhaupt wäre alles so unübersichtlich usw..
Im Prinzip dasselbe Geschrei wie jetzt bei Windows 8 und deren UI. Fakt ist, das es über kurz oder lang keine andere Möglichkeit geben wird,
als sich damit auseinander zu setzen, da MS den Teufel tun wird und zurückrudert. Die Entwicklung hatte schließlich ihre Kosten und MS hat
bestimmt nix zu verschenken.

Alles Gewöhnungssache! Dann lieber jetzt als später.


----------



## 3DFx-Peter (3. Januar 2013)

War doch vorherzusehen...
Vista 2 halt...


----------



## Exey (3. Januar 2013)

Windwos 8 wird auch noch seine Marktanteile bekommen. Sobald es genug Leute gibt die mit der neuen Oberfläche zurecht kommen und sie dem Rest der User erklären wird es sich einpendeln. 

Ich werd noch diesen Monat den alten XP Rechner meiner Eltern auf Win 8 upgraden und mir mal eine halbe Stunde Zeit nehmen ihnen zu zeigen wie man die Oberfläche bedient. Für mich persönlich ist die Metro Ui nur eine größere gut aufgebaute Schnellstartleiste.


----------



## ct5010 (3. Januar 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich bin ehrlich gesagt schon ein wenig überrascht. Dachte mir zwar schon, dass Win8 kaum ein Riesenerfolg wie XP oder 7 werden wird aber dass es SO abgeschlagen ist überrascht mich - und ganz ehrlich: es freut mich ein wenig.


 
Naja, mich freut es zwar nicht, denn ich komme mit Win8 klar, und finde es sogar ganz praktisch. Überraschend ist der Misserfolg nicht, dafür waren Windows 7 und XP einfach viel zu erfolgreich.


----------



## Eissner (3. Januar 2013)

Also ich finde es recht amüsant wie ihr alle über Win8 und alle anderen Win Generationen schreibt ich denke das liegt auch daran das hier nicht viele ältere User sind denn wenn wir schon so schreiben wie schlecht doch Win8 oder Vista ist und wie super Win98se oder Win7 am anfang war MsDos und wenn man es genau nimmt gab es damit nie Probleme.Wo habt ihr ein Problem mit Win8 es ist ein klasse Betriebssystem und wo liegt das Problem einen Mausklick zu machen um auf den Desktop zu kommen was die meisten hier aber garnicht bräuchten da die Spiele ja sowieso von der Metro Oberfläche gestartet werden.Ich kann nur sagen ich habe mit MsDos auf einem 286er angefangen PcUser zu sein und somit alle wechsel miterlebt und muss sagen Win8 ist das ausgereifteste Betriebssystem aller Zeiten Überlegt euch mal mit wieviel Millionen anderen Komponenten es Kompatibel sein muss und das auf anhieb.Und man sollte auch keine Urteile fällen ohne es mal versucht zu haben.Oder seit ihr bei euren Autos auch so denn dann müsste jeder noch einen 25jahre alten Mercedes 190E fahren.


----------



## Creech (3. Januar 2013)

Ja, Windows 8 hat so seine Macken. Ich würde zum Beispiel auch gerne mehrere Kacheln auf einmal verschieben können etc., dennoch verstehe ich das Gemecker nicht. Windows 8 läuft einfach gut. Kein Vergleich zu den damaligen Vista Problemen (wobei ich Vista immer dafür geliebt habe, dass ich nach vielen Jahren XP Routine endlich wieder was zum Basteln hatte  ). Ich habe nun zwei PCs von 7 auf 8 gebracht, war sicher nicht zwingend nötig, da 7 ja auch nicht plötzlich schlecht geworden ist, aber ich freue mich halt über die verbesserten Funktionen und halte mir einen günstigen Upgradepfad offen. Einem dritten Gerät werde ich diesen Monat wohl noch aufzwingen, da darauf noch Vista läuft und Vista mittlerweile ja wirklich am Ende ist. Selbst Adobe unterstützt mit ihrer CS6 Reihe nur noch XP, 7 und 8. Auf Maschinen, auf denen jetzt noch kein 7 läuft sehe ich Handlungsbedarf, und da kann man auch gleich zu 8 greifen.


----------



## beercarrier (3. Januar 2013)

vlt sollte es ms mal mit dem markenspruch "think different" probieren, aber gut bei mir und bei vielen anderen wird das nicht wirken.


----------



## highspeedpingu (3. Januar 2013)

Na ja, der "Burner" ist Win 8 nicht gerade...
Ich habe es mir letzte Woche geholt (aus beruflichen Gründen mehr oder weniger freiwillig)
und würde es nicht unbedingt gegen Win7 ersetzen müssen... dafür ist es nicht revolutionär genug

Die "Neuerungen" sind für Tablets und Smartphones vielleicht o.k.
Für den Desktop Pc eher umständlich / störend bzw. nervig.

Man kann es zwar so umgestalten, dass es sich wie Win 7  "anfühlt", dann kann man aber auch bei Win 7  bleiben...


----------



## purzelpaule (3. Januar 2013)

Ich denke Windows würde sogar noch weniger verkauft, wenns nicht in den meisten neuen Notebooks schon vorinstalliert wäre oder auf neuen Desktop-PCs. Ein bestehendes Win7-System werden wohl die wenigsten ändern. Warum auch? Win7 ist ausgereift... schnell und komfortabel. Die Metro-Oberfläche von Win8 macht nur auf Touchscreens richtig Sinn. Wenn die Möglichkeit bestünde... Win8 wie Win7 mit einem normalen Startbildschirm (keine Kacheln, Start-Button etc.) zu starten (ohne Metro, und ohne Zusatzprogramme)... würde ich ggf. auch mal umsteigen.


----------



## DaStash (3. Januar 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich habe Win 8 und werde es auch nutzen, allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz. Das es kein Megaseller wird war klar aber für so wenig Geld gibt es kein anderes Betriebssystem aus deren Haus. Selbst das allseits verhaßte Vista hatte mir niemals Probleme bereitet.
> Ich finde nur das jeder seine Erfahrungen selbst macht und nicht nur den anderen hinterher plappert.


 
Korrekt. 
War aber eigentlich abzusehen. Der Menschist  ist halt ein Gewohnheitstier aber wenn wir danach gehen würden, müssten wir uns heute noch mit Dos rumschlagen. 

P.s.: Zur News möchte ich noch folgenden Link hinzufügen.
Windows-8-bisher-40-Millionen-Mal-verkauft

MfG


----------



## Research (3. Januar 2013)

Wenn man Metro deaktivieren könnte wäre es was. Schließlich nutzte ich am Desktop kein Touch.

Aber die Pro-Argumente: Es läuft super... Das erwarte ich von einem OS.
Auch: Auf meinem Uralt-PC rennt es... Das tat XP auch. Zumal 8 für wesentlich schwächere Mobile-Hardware wie Smartphones und Tablets entwickelt wurde.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (3. Januar 2013)

Bin ich der einzige, der dieser Statistik nicht traut?
Da steht nirgends, wie die Daten erhoben wurden - und bei wem.
Ich kann auch so eine Webseite basteln und mir ein paar Werte ausdenken.


----------



## NetXSR (3. Januar 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich bin ehrlich gesagt schon ein wenig überrascht. Dachte mir zwar schon, dass Win8 kaum ein Riesenerfolg wie XP oder 7 werden wird aber dass es SO abgeschlagen ist überrascht mich - und ganz ehrlich: es freut mich ein wenig.
> 
> Ich hoffe wirklich, dass sich der Marktanteil auch nicht wesentlich vergrößert (was in Anbetracht der OEM-PC Massen und dem wilden unwissenden werbebeeinflussten Mob äußerst unwahrscheinlich scheint), auf dass MS bei folgenden Windowsversionen dieses Metrogedöns wieder in den guten alten Papierkorb wirft. Das dürfte aber Wunschdenken bleiben^^



Und genau diese innovationsfeindliche Haltung verstehe ich nicht.

Ganz ehrlich, ich habe natürlich auch überlegt ob ich Windows 8 überhaupt nutzen werde oder nicht. Aber ich habe dem ganzen eine Chance gegeben. Nach einer Eingewöhnungszeit von etwa 2 Tagen wollte ich keinesfalls mehr zurück. Sobald man mal den XP-, Vista- und 7-Staub abgeschüttelt hat, gibt es kaum ein intuitiveres Betriebssystem für mich. Also an alle die immer noch das wiedergeben, was die Leute ganz groß in allen Foren verkünden, die Windows 8 noch nie probiert haben: Gebt dem ganzen einfach mal eine Chance. Man kann im Nachhinein immer noch "nein" sagen. Dann ist das aber tatsächlich begründet.

Ich hab mich irgendwann mal dabei erwischt, nachdem ich kurz von meinem Surface zu meinem Desktop gewechselt bin, dass ich auch auf meinem non-touch-Screen versucht habe, mit den Fingern zu steuern. Einfach weil das Bedienkonzept so viel Spaß macht ... Und selbst mit der Maus ist das nach einer kurzen Eingewöhnung kein Beinbruch. Raus aus eurer Komfortzone, Leute!


----------



## proxgame (3. Januar 2013)

NetXSR schrieb:


> Raus aus eurer Komfortzone, Leute!



Wieso sollte man raus aus seiner Komfortzone und dafür noch Geld bezahlen? Nur damit man sich als innoativ bezeichnen kann? 

Ich persönlich habe Win8 eine Chance gegeben und ich fand es war ein graus. Ich meine an sich ist es ein schönes und guten OS, allerdings versaut die Metro Ui einfach alles. Außerdem finde ich es eine Frechheit wie MS diese einfach durchboxt. Falls die Zahlen da oben stimmen geschieht es Ihnen wohl recht, wenn man Kundenwünsche ignoriert muss man am Ende die Zeche zahlen.


----------



## FrozenLayer (3. Januar 2013)

proxgame schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man raus aus seiner Komfortzone und dafür noch Geld bezahlen? Nur damit man sich als innoativ bezeichnen kann?
> 
> Ich persönlich habe Win8 eine Chance gegeben und ich fand es war ein graus. Ich meine an sich ist es ein schönes und guten OS, allerdings versaut die Metro Ui einfach alles. Außerdem finde ich es eine Frechheit wie MS diese einfach durchboxt. Falls die Zahlen da oben stimmen geschieht es Ihnen wohl recht, wenn man Kundenwünsche ignoriert muss man am Ende die Zeche zahlen.


 Würden Kundenwünsche beherzigt, wären wir niemals über Windows 3.11 hinausgekommen. 
MS versucht, auch in Zukunft erfolgreich zu bleiben. Und das ging mit der bisherigen Strategie offensichtlich nicht, darum gab es eben die Neuausrichtung und Vereinheitlichung, mit der sie jetzt wieder einen großen Vorteil aufbauen können. Und dazu gehört ab jetzt nunmal die Modern UI. Glaube kaum, dass MS jetzt wegen einer Minderheit ALLES hinwirft und komplett zurückrudert mit allen Produkten, neuen Logos, neuen Websites usw. Die Zukunft wird zeigen, ob sie richtig spekuliert haben und die Leute die neuen Möglichkeiten annehmen, die das Ökosystem bietet (bzw. noch bieten wird)


----------



## Creech (3. Januar 2013)

NetXSR schrieb:


> Raus aus eurer Komfortzone, Leute!


 
Naja, ich habe es zwar getan, dringend notwendig ist ein Upgrade von 7 auf 8 aber nun wirklich nicht. Schließlich ist 7 ja nun nicht deshalb schlechter geworden, weil 8 auf einmal da ist. 7 wird immer noch unterstützt, bekommt auch noch neue Features von MS wie den IE10 (ob man ihn haben will ist ganz ohne Bedeutung) und wird auch noch einige Jahre Sicherheitsupdates bekommen. Zudem gab es 7 ja auch nicht umsonst, wer es also einzeln gekauft hat wird sicherlich nicht nochmal Geld ausgeben wollen, wenn er doch zufrieden ist.
In etwas über einem Jahr läuft der Support von XP aus, ich bin mal sehr gespannt wie sich der 8 bzw. Blue Absatz dann entwickelt.


----------



## NetXSR (3. Januar 2013)

proxgame schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man raus aus seiner Komfortzone und dafür noch Geld bezahlen? Nur damit man sich als innoativ bezeichnen kann?
> 
> Ich persönlich habe Win8 eine Chance gegeben und ich fand es war ein graus. Ich meine an sich ist es ein schönes und guten OS, allerdings versaut die Metro Ui einfach alles. Außerdem finde ich es eine Frechheit wie MS diese einfach durchboxt. Falls die Zahlen da oben stimmen geschieht es Ihnen wohl recht, wenn man Kundenwünsche ignoriert muss man am Ende die Zeche zahlen.



Warum man raus sollte? Um seinen Horizont zu erweitern, Innovationen eine Chance zu geben und vielleicht mal was neues auszuprobieren. Ginge es also nach dir, wären wir noch bei Windows 95?


----------



## Atma (3. Januar 2013)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Würden Kundenwünsche beherzigt, wären wir niemals über Windows 3.11 hinausgekommen.


Aha, und wieso ist Windows 7 dann so erfolgreich geworden? Bestimmt nicht weil MS plötzlich umgedacht hat. Bei Windows 7 hat man auf die Kundenwünsche gehört und die geforderten Änderungen/Neuerungen implementiert. Und was ist bei rausgekommen? Das wohl bisher meistverkaufteste Windows aller Zeiten. Also erzähl mir nichts von Windows 3.11 und dass wir heute immer noch da hängen würden, wenn MS nur auf die Kunden hört.

Windows 7 wird bis 20*20* supportet und somit das neue Windows XP werden.


----------



## 3DFx-Peter (3. Januar 2013)

proxgame schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man raus aus seiner Komfortzone und dafür noch Geld bezahlen? Nur damit man sich als innoativ bezeichnen kann?
> 
> Ich persönlich habe Win8 eine Chance gegeben und ich fand es war ein graus. Ich meine an sich ist es ein schönes und guten OS, allerdings versaut die Metro Ui einfach alles. Außerdem finde ich es eine Frechheit wie MS diese einfach durchboxt. Falls die Zahlen da oben stimmen geschieht es Ihnen wohl recht, wenn man Kundenwünsche ignoriert muss man am Ende die Zeche zahlen.


 

Nochwas zum Thema Durchboxen:

Windows 8 - »Blue«-Update weiter ohne Startmenü - News - GameStar.de


----------



## FrozenLayer (3. Januar 2013)

Atma schrieb:


> Aha, und wieso ist Windows 7 dann so erfolgreich geworden? Bestimmt nicht weil MS plötzlich umgedacht hat. Bei Windows 7 hat man auf die Kundenwünsche gehört und die geforderten Änderungen/Neuerungen implementiert. Und was ist bei rausgekommen? Das wohl bisher meistverkaufteste Windows aller Zeiten. Also erzähl mir nichts von Windows 3.11 und dass wir heute immer noch da hängen würden, wenn MS nur auf die Kunden hört.
> 
> Windows 7 wird bis 20*20* supportet und somit das neue Windows XP werden.


 Im entsprechenden Umfang hat MS auch bei Win8 auf Kundenwünsche und Anforderungen reagiert. Wenn es aber nach dem Kunden ginge, würde bedingungslose Abwärtskompatibilität und ein sich niemals änderndes Bedienkonzept ganz oben auf der Liste stehen. Dass diese beiden Dinge zwangsläufig zum sicheren Ruin führen, interessiert die Kunden aber herzlich wenig. Microsoft muss sich auch an den Markt anpassen und das bedeutet bei Geräten mit Touchscreen eben auch ein System, das überhaupt Touchscreens unterstützt. Oder bei mobilen Geräten eben das entschlacken der Prozesse, wo viele unbrauchbare Dinge weichen müssen. An Leuten, die sowieso nur mit XP arbeiten und Word2003 am liebsten mögen verdient MS nämlich nicht mehr, während die anderen Marktteilnehmer fröhlich vorbeiziehen. Wenn euch die Ausrichtung von MS nicht passt, müsst ihr umsteigen. Bin mir aber sicher, dass MS genügend Leute überzeugen kann, wenn sie weiter an Funktionen und Homogenität feilen. 

Und in Zukunft wird eben ein Windows mit Modern UI "das nächste XP" und dann juckt es niemanden mehr, wie ein paar Leute in den Forum gemeckert haben, wie sie nicht damit klar kamen, anstatt auf Icons jetzt auf Tiles zu drücken. Und ja, derartige Diskussionen gab es auch zu Zeiten von Win95/98 und XP (wegen Inkompatibilitäten zu den Geräten) und trotzdem scheint für einige hier auf einmal XP der heilige Gral zu sein, trotz der massiven Probleme im Jahre 2002.


----------



## Kerkilabro (3. Januar 2013)

Call of Duty ist auch so´ne Sache, scheiß Spiel mit veralteter Technik und wird dennoch gut verkauft. Windows 8 ist ein tolles Betriebsystem und wird nur Aufgrund von Vorurteilen links liegen gelassen. Diese angeblichen weniger frames in Spielen und Inkompatibilität sind solche Dinge die nicht stimmen. Der Fehler sitzt meistens vor dem OS.

Es ist einfach gesagt, wer Windows 7 besitzt benötigt Windows 8 nicht. Man kann auch anhand der Tabelle gut sehen das Windows XP sich laaaaaaaange gehalten hat weil es hervorragend war/ist. Gäbe es für dieses  OS noch ein Update auf/für DX 11 so hätte sich niemand Win 7 gekauft. Windows XP ist eine Legende, man bestaune die zig lustigen Videos auf Utube über Musik und Fehlermeldungen. Aber hier geht es mal wieder nur um´s Geld.

Ich bin stolz darauf Windows 8 noch letztes Jahr als Upgrade gekauft zu haben, denn so muss ich nicht heute im Jahre 2013 über 90€ dafür hinblättern.

Windows EXPi remix https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZG6Bf3K3HU4
Windows 8 remix https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9F1k8C2c-Ts

Frohes Neues!
*
*


----------



## NetXSR (3. Januar 2013)

Wer einen Röhrenmonitor besitzt, benötigt auch nicht zwangsweise einen Flatscreen^^.. Es hat eben gewisse Vorteile.


----------



## Creech (3. Januar 2013)

NetXSR schrieb:


> Wer einen Röhrenmonitor besitzt, benötigt auch nicht zwangsweise einen Flatscreen^^.. Es hat eben gewisse Vorteile.


 
Netter Vergleich. Man denke mal an die Anfangstage der bezahlbaren TFTs. Die Röhrenmonitore hatten bessere maximale Auflösungen (die zumindest im 3D Betrieb keine Grafikkarte darstellen konnte) und vor allem die viel bessere Reaktionszeit. Damals gab es auch die Aufspaltung in zwei Lager. Den einen reichten die Vorteile recht schnell, die anderen wollten ihre Röhre noch länger behalten bis die Technik ausgereifter ist. Viel anders ist es hier doch auch nicht.


----------



## Research (3. Januar 2013)

Ach, meine "Röhre" steckt jeden Full-HD Monitor in die Tasche: Documentation
2048 x 1536 at 80 Hz.  Geht bis 160 Hz.


----------



## Jan565 (3. Januar 2013)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Call of Duty ist auch so´ne Sache, scheiß Spiel mit veralteter Technik und wird dennoch gut verkauft. Windows 8 ist ein tolles Betriebsystem und wird nur Aufgrund von Vorurteilen links liegen gelassen. Diese angeblichen weniger frames in Spielen und Inkompatibilität sind solche Dinge die nicht stimmen. Der Fehler sitzt meistens vor dem OS.
> 
> Es ist einfach gesagt, wer Windows 7 besitzt benötigt Windows 8 nicht. Man kann auch anhand der Tabelle gut sehen das Windows XP sich laaaaaaaange gehalten hat weil es hervorragend war/ist. Gäbe es für dieses  OS noch ein Update auf/für DX 11 so hätte sich niemand Win 7 gekauft. Windows XP ist eine Legende, man bestaune die zig lustigen Videos auf Utube über Musik und Fehlermeldungen. Aber hier geht es mal wieder nur um´s Geld.
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe XP gehasst. Und am ersten Tag an dem Vista in der RC raus war, gabe es für mich kein XP mehr als OS! Und das war das Beste was ich machen konnte. Dann kam Windows 7 auch mit der RC raus. Und Windows 7 ist um Welten besser als XP. Weniger Probleme als mit Windows 7 hatte ich noch nie. Vor allem ist es wesentlich stabilder als XP und es frisst auch nach längerer Zeit nicht die Leistung auf, was bei XP immer ätzend war das es immer langsamer wurde.


----------



## NetXSR (3. Januar 2013)

Creech schrieb:


> Netter Vergleich. Man denke mal an die Anfangstage der bezahlbaren TFTs. Die Röhrenmonitore hatten bessere maximale Auflösungen (die zumindest im 3D Betrieb keine Grafikkarte darstellen konnte) und vor allem die viel bessere Reaktionszeit. Damals gab es auch die Aufspaltung in zwei Lager. Den einen reichten die Vorteile recht schnell, die anderen wollten ihre Röhre noch länger behalten bis die Technik ausgereifter ist. Viel anders ist es hier doch auch nicht.



Absolut richtig.. Und auch einen TFT hatte ich ziemlich schnell nach Release und würde heute auch nicht mehr zurückgehen wollen ... Also jeder sollte sich da erstmal ein Bild machen bevor gebasht wird.


----------



## Atma (3. Januar 2013)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Im entsprechenden Umfang hat MS auch bei Win8 auf Kundenwünsche und Anforderungen reagiert. Wenn es aber nach dem Kunden ginge, würde bedingungslose Abwärtskompatibilität und ein sich niemals änderndes Bedienkonzept ganz oben auf der Liste stehen. Dass diese beiden Dinge zwangsläufig zum sicheren Ruin führen, interessiert die Kunden aber herzlich wenig. Microsoft muss sich auch an den Markt anpassen und das bedeutet bei Geräten mit Touchscreen eben auch ein System, das überhaupt Touchscreens unterstützt. Oder bei mobilen Geräten eben das entschlacken der Prozesse, wo viele unbrauchbare Dinge weichen müssen. An Leuten, die sowieso nur mit XP arbeiten und Word2003 am liebsten mögen verdient MS nämlich nicht mehr, während die anderen Marktteilnehmer fröhlich vorbeiziehen. Wenn euch die Ausrichtung von MS nicht passt, müsst ihr umsteigen. Bin mir aber sicher, dass MS genügend Leute überzeugen kann, wenn sie weiter an Funktionen und Homogenität feilen.
> 
> Und in Zukunft wird eben ein Windows mit Modern UI "das nächste XP" und dann juckt es niemanden mehr, wie ein paar Leute in den Forum gemeckert haben, wie sie nicht damit klar kamen, anstatt auf Icons jetzt auf Tiles zu drücken. Und ja, derartige Diskussionen gab es auch zu Zeiten von Win95/98 und XP (wegen Inkompatibilitäten zu den Geräten) und trotzdem scheint für einige hier auf einmal XP der heilige Gral zu sein, trotz der massiven Probleme im Jahre 2002.


Kein Kunde hat was gegen andere/bessere Bedienkonzepte einzuwenden, wenn diese auch wirklich für das gewählte Gerät, in dem Fall der Desktop PC, gemacht sind. Der Metro Startscreen ist es eben nicht. Dieser richtet sich primär an Touchscreens. Mit einer Maus ist Metro einfach deutlich unhandlicher. Beim bisherigen Startmenü waren alle Infos und Icons auf kleinem Raum konzentriert, ebenso die Suchleiste. Somit hat man alles schnell gefunden. Bei Metro wird der gesamte Desktop eingenommen und die Icons sowie Infos verteilen sich auf dem kompletten Bildschirm - die Mauswege steigen enorm an. Das ist einfach nur extrem nervig, ich habe es selber 3 Wochen getestet.

Und zum Thema vorbeiziehende Konkurrenz: Apple ist wenigstens so schlau und versaut es sich nicht mit den ganzen iMac, MacBook und Mac Pro Nutzern, denn bei Apple wird weiterhin Mac-/iOS getrennt. Wieso nicht auch bei Microsoft? Die sollen einfach Windows Desktop für PC/Laptop und Windows Mobile für Smartphones/Tablets getrennt entwickeln, statt die beiden Welten auf Teufel komm raus zusammenzuführen. Apple weiß, dass es sich mit einer an Touch-Geräte gerichteten Bedienung nicht produktiv an einem PC/Laptop arbeiten lässt ... MS muss das erst noch lernen. Und nein, ich bin kein Apple Fanboy, ich besitze kein einziges Gerät von Apple und habe auch nie eins besessen.

Wenn MS weiter auf seiner Schiene fahren möchte, werde ich auf kurz oder lang genau das machen, was du schon erwähnt hast: umsteigen. Ubuntu winkt schon. Windows würde dann nur noch zum Zocken gestartet werden.


----------



## NetXSR (3. Januar 2013)

Atma schrieb:


> Kein Kunde hat was gegen andere/bessere Bedienkonzepte einzuwenden, wenn diese auch wirklich für das gewählte Gerät, in dem Fall der Desktop PC, gemacht sind. Der Metro Startscreen ist es eben nicht. Dieser richtet sich primär an Touchscreens. Mit einer Maus ist Metro einfach deutlich unhandlicher. Beim bisherigen Startmenü waren alle Infos und Icons auf kleinem Raum konzentriert, ebenso die Suchleiste. Somit hat man alles schnell gefunden. Bei Metro wird der gesamte Desktop eingenommen und die Icons sowie Infos verteilen sich auf dem kompletten Bildschirm - die Mauswege steigen enorm an. Das ist einfach nur extrem nervig, ich habe es selber 3 Wochen getestet.
> 
> Und zum Thema vorbeiziehende Konkurrenz: Apple ist wenigstens so schlau und versaut es sich nicht mit den ganzen iMac, MacBook und Mac Pro Nutzern, denn bei Apple wird weiterhin Mac-/iOS getrennt. Wieso nicht auch bei Microsoft? Die sollen einfach Windows Desktop für PC/Laptop und Windows Mobile für Smartphones/Tablets getrennt entwickeln, statt die beiden Welten auf Teufel komm raus zusammenzuführen. Apple weiß, dass es sich mit einer an Touch-Geräte gerichteten Bedienung nicht produktiv an einem PC/Laptop arbeiten lässt ... MS muss das erst noch lernen. Und nein, ich bin kein Apple Fanboy, ich besitze kein einziges Gerät von Apple und habe auch nie eins besessen.
> 
> Wenn MS weiter auf seiner Schiene fahren möchte, werde ich auf kurz oder lang genau das machen, was du schon erwähnt hast: umsteigen. Ubuntu winkt schon. Windows würde dann nur noch zum Zocken gestartet werden.



1. Kann Apple, wie die Vergangenheit gezeigt hat, es sich kaum mit seinen iSheep versauen ...
2. Wenn du statt Tastenkombinationen immer noch die Bedienung mit der Maus vorziehst, kann dir aber auch keiner helfen


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Januar 2013)

NetXSR schrieb:


> Und genau diese innovationsfeindliche Haltung verstehe ich nicht.
> 
> Ganz ehrlich, ich habe natürlich auch überlegt ob ich Windows 8 überhaupt nutzen werde oder nicht. Aber ich habe dem ganzen eine Chance gegeben. Nach einer Eingewöhnungszeit von etwa 2 Tagen wollte ich keinesfalls mehr zurück.


 
Ich bin nicht innovationsfeindlich, ganz im Gegenteil. Ich bin ein Nerd, der oftmals neue Technik kauft wenn sie noch nicht ausgereift ist oder einfach weil etwas gewagt wird. Ich hatte bereits Mitte 2009 eine SSD im PC als diese noch vor Kinderkrankheiten strotzten, war einer der ersten mit einem "Flachbild-Monitor" der nichts als schlierte, habe dieses neuartige "SATA-Schmalkabel" dem IDE-Klopper vorgezogen damals und vieles mehr - auch Win8 habe ich installiert und probiert.

Ergebnisse (Auszug): 
SSD --> trotz Kinderkrankheiten nie wieder ohne!
TFT --> Zurückgeschickt, 2 Jahre später auf ein "gutes" Modell gewechselt
SATA --> kein unterschied (damals) außer schmalere Kabel^^
WIN8 --> In meinem Leben nie wieder

Das ist kein böser Wille oder Grundsatzablehnung, ich habs wie viele andere neue Techniken/Neuheiten ausprobiert und finde es einfach schlecht. Das ist eine rein sachliche Meinung ohne gegen MS schießen zu wollen.



NetXSR schrieb:


> Raus aus eurer Komfortzone, Leute!


 
Warum? Aus welchem Grund sollte ich Energie dafür aufwenden, etwas anderes zu probieren das keine Vorteile gegenüber dem alten für mich hat? Win8 kann nichts, aber auch absolut gar nichts, was ich benötige und Win7 nicht kann.
TROTZDEM hab ichs versucht - einfach aus Nerdigkeit und der Fairness halber - und meine Erwartungen wurden bestätigt.


----------



## FrozenLayer (3. Januar 2013)

Atma schrieb:


> Kein Kunde hat was gegen andere/bessere Bedienkonzepte einzuwenden, wenn diese auch wirklich für das gewählte Gerät, in dem Fall der Desktop PC, gemacht sind. Der Metro Startscreen ist es eben nicht. Dieser richtet sich primär an Touchscreens. Mit einer Maus ist Metro einfach deutlich unhandlicher. Beim bisherigen Startmenü waren alle Infos und Icons auf kleinem Raum konzentriert, ebenso die Suchleiste. Somit hat man alles schnell gefunden. Bei Metro wird der gesamte Desktop eingenommen und die Icons sowie Infos verteilen sich auf dem kompletten Bildschirm - die Mauswege steigen enorm an. Das ist einfach nur extrem nervig, ich habe es selber 3 Wochen getestet.


 Ich kann nur von meinem Standpunkt ausgehen und sagen, wie ich es sehe: Das alte Startmenü war nicht nur nervig sondern auch vollkommen überflüssig. War so gut wie nie dort drin und werde es auch weiterhin nicht sein. Genau das hat MS lustigerweise auch bestätigt, ich scheine also nicht der Einzige zu sein, der anstelle des Startmenüs lieber die Superbar benutzt hat. Metro hingegen erfüllt für mich schon eher ein Sinn, weil es eben mehr ist als nur eine simple Ordnersammlung.



Atma schrieb:


> Und zum Thema vorbeiziehende Konkurrenz: Apple ist wenigstens so schlau und versaut es sich nicht mit den ganzen iMac, MacBook und Mac Pro Nutzern, denn bei Apple wird weiterhin Mac-/iOS getrennt. Wieso nicht auch bei Microsoft? Die sollen einfach Windows Desktop für PC/Laptop und Windows Mobile für Smartphones/Tablets getrennt entwickeln, statt die beiden Welten auf Teufel komm raus zusammenzuführen. Apple weiß, dass es sich mit einer an Touch-Geräte gerichteten Bedienung nicht produktiv an einem PC/Laptop arbeiten lässt ... MS muss das erst noch lernen. Und nein, ich bin kein Apple Fanboy, ich besitze kein einziges Gerät von Apple und habe auch nie eins besessen.


MS macht doch noch die Trennung zwischen Windows und Windows Phone? Ist im Prinzip genau wie bei Apple mit MacOS und iOS. Und nein, ich bin mir sicher, dass weder MacOS noch iOS sonderlich gut mit Laptops/Convertibles mit TS klarkommen. Dieses Mal ist es MS, die in die Zukunft geschaut haben und Innovationen bzw. Technologie vorantreiben.



Atma schrieb:


> Wenn MS weiter auf seiner Schiene fahren möchte, werde ich auf kurz oder lang genau das machen, was du schon erwähnt hast: umsteigen. Ubuntu winkt schon. Windows würde dann nur noch zum Zocken gestartet werden.


Wenn dich die Unzulänglichkeiten von Linux nicht stören, musst du das wohl tun. Mir jedenfalls gefällt die neue Identität von MS und Windows weit besser als der Schnulli davor und bequemer ist es schon jetzt.


----------



## NetXSR (3. Januar 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht innovationsfeindlich, ganz im Gegenteil. Ich bin ein Nerd, der oftmals neue Technik kauft wenn sie noch nicht ausgereift ist oder einfach weil etwas gewagt wird. Ich hatte bereits Mitte 2009 eine SSD im PC als diese noch vor Kinderkrankheiten strotzten, war einer der ersten mit einem "Flachbild-Monitor" der nichts als schlierte, habe dieses neuartige "SATA-Schmalkabel" dem IDE-Klopper vorgezogen damals und vieles mehr - auch Win8 habe ich installiert und probiert.
> 
> Ergebnisse (Auszug):
> SSD --> trotz Kinderkrankheiten nie wieder ohne!
> ...




OK dann, bitte verzeihe mir, trifft das nicht auf dich zu! Ich möchte mich hier selbst zitieren:

"Man kann im Nachhinein immer noch "nein" sagen. Dann ist das aber tatsächlich begründet."

und 

"Wer einen Röhrenmonitor besitzt, benötigt auch nicht zwangsweise einen Flatscreen^^.. Es hat eben gewisse Vorteile. "


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. Januar 2013)

@FozenLayer


> Wenn dich die Unzulänglichkeiten von Linux nicht stören


Du hast noch nie ein Linux BS benutzt, nicht wahr


----------



## fire2002de (3. Januar 2013)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Würden Kundenwünsche beherzigt, wären wir niemals über Windows 3.11 hinausgekommen.
> MS versucht, auch in Zukunft erfolgreich zu bleiben. Und das ging mit der bisherigen Strategie offensichtlich nicht, darum gab es eben die Neuausrichtung und Vereinheitlichung, mit der sie jetzt wieder einen großen Vorteil aufbauen können. Und dazu gehört ab jetzt nunmal die Modern UI. Glaube kaum, dass MS jetzt wegen einer Minderheit ALLES hinwirft und komplett zurückrudert mit allen Produkten, neuen Logos, neuen Websites usw. Die Zukunft wird zeigen, ob sie richtig spekuliert haben und die Leute die neuen Möglichkeiten annehmen, die das Ökosystem bietet (bzw. noch bieten wird)


 
Junge erzähl doch nicht so ein Käse, MS ist bitte was mit ihrer Strategie ?!?!? erfolgreich ? lol ? schon mal Fakten alleine über win7 gelesen ?
lies dir doch mal die User Kritiken  zu Windows 7 durch! Die Leute wollen neues aber nicht so eine Katastrophe wie das Metro krüppel Design, zumal es einem ja aufgezwungen wird! 
warum haben die es nicht zweigleisig gemacht ? na ? kommste selber drauf oder.... MS sind die Leute völlig egal das bekommen die nun zu spüren!
Die lassen er mit der nächsten Windows Version die Leute noch mal am langen arm verhungern ---> als mal die Ohren aufzumachen. dein ständiges gut Geplapper von "windows 8 is ja soo toll" wurde angenommen aber Argumente andere ständig für Unfug hinzustellen mit beispielen die die Leute selbst nicht einmal genannt hatten ist schon echt ein armes verhalten!

desweiteren zeugt es ja schon von Erbärmlichkeit, das man Windows 7 im laden verlangen muss um "seine eigenen" wünsche erfühlt zubekommen!

Ich wünsche euch viel erfolg mit Windows 8 aber hört auf anderen Leute eure Meinung aufdrücken zu wollen!


----------



## do-gooder (3. Januar 2013)

fire2002de schrieb:


> Junge erzähl doch nicht so ein Käse, MS ist bitte was mit ihrer Strategie ?!?!? erfolgreich ? lol ? schon mal Fakten alleine über win7 gelesen ?
> lies dir doch mal die User Kritiken  zu Windows 7 durch! Die Leute wollen neues aber nicht so eine Katastrophe wie das Metro krüppel Design, zumal es einem ja aufgezwungen wird!
> warum haben die es nicht zweigleisig gemacht ? na ? kommste selber drauf oder.... MS sind die Leute völlig egal das bekommen die nun zu spüren!
> Die lassen er mit der nächsten Windows Version die Leute noch mal am langen arm verhungern ---> als mal die Ohren aufzumachen. dein ständiges gut Geplapper von "windows 8 is ja soo toll" wurde angenommen aber Argumente andere ständig für Unfug hinzustellen mit beispielen die die Leute selbst nicht einmal genannt hatten ist schon echt ein armes verhalten!
> ...


Microsoft sieht das etwas anders. Man will erkannt haben, daß das Startmenü kaum noch genutzt wird. Und was meinst du mit zweigleisig? Wieviele Menüs zum Aufrugen von Programmen und und Funktionen benötigst du.
OK. Ließe MS die Wahl zwischen Kacheln und Startmenü, bliebe ich beim Startmenü. Aber neben Desktop, Taskbar und Metro macht ein Startmenü einfach keinen Sinn. Die Vorteile, welche Windows 8 bringt, sind nicht unerheblich und es gibt Lösungen für ein Startmenü, falls man dies wünscht.


----------



## Atma (3. Januar 2013)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Ich kann nur von meinem Standpunkt ausgehen und sagen, wie ich es sehe: Das alte Startmenü war nicht nur nervig sondern auch vollkommen überflüssig. War so gut wie nie dort drin und werde es auch weiterhin nicht sein. Genau das hat MS lustigerweise auch bestätigt, ich scheine also nicht der Einzige zu sein, der anstelle des Startmenüs lieber die Superbar benutzt hat. Metro hingegen erfüllt für mich schon eher ein Sinn, weil es eben mehr ist als nur eine simple Ordnersammlung.


Es gibt mindestens genauso viele Gegenstimmen, die den Startbutton + Menü vermissen.



> MS macht doch noch die Trennung zwischen Windows und Windows Phone? Ist im Prinzip genau wie bei Apple mit MacOS und iOS. Und nein, ich bin mir sicher, dass weder MacOS noch iOS sonderlich gut mit Laptops/Convertibles mit TS klarkommen. Dieses Mal ist es MS, die in die Zukunft geschaut haben und Innovationen bzw. Technologie vorantreiben.


Nur sind Windows 8 und Windows Phone optisch quasi identisch - Metro eben. Wenn MS bei Windows 8.5/Blue den Desktop noch weiter "metrofizieren" will, können sie es sich auch schenken, Windows Phone getrennt zu entwickeln.



> und bequemer ist es schon jetzt.


Erst wenn alle Fanboys mit Tennisarmen vor ihrem 24" Touchscreen sitzen, werden sie einsehen, dass Touch nicht für den Desktop geeignet ist. Vom produktiven Arbeiten ganz zu schweigen. Touchgeräte sind reine Contentvernichter, denn allein schon längere Texte schreiben ist mit Touch keine Freude.


----------



## proxgame (3. Januar 2013)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Würden Kundenwünsche beherzigt, wären wir niemals über Windows 3.11 hinausgekommen.
> MS versucht, auch in Zukunft erfolgreich zu bleiben. Und das ging mit der bisherigen Strategie offensichtlich nicht, darum gab es eben die Neuausrichtung und Vereinheitlichung, mit der sie jetzt wieder einen großen Vorteil aufbauen können. Und dazu gehört ab jetzt nunmal die Modern UI. Glaube kaum, dass MS jetzt wegen einer Minderheit ALLES hinwirft und komplett zurückrudert mit allen Produkten, neuen Logos, neuen Websites usw. Die Zukunft wird zeigen, ob sie richtig spekuliert haben und die Leute die neuen Möglichkeiten annehmen, die das Ökosystem bietet (bzw. noch bieten wird)


 

Ich bin da leider andere Meinung. Microsoft versucht etwas neues zu schaffen was ich grundsätzlich begrüße, hab nichts gegen Innovation und Fortschritt. Die Modern UI verfehlt das Ziel der Vereinfachung aber deutlich! (meine Meinung). Außerdem sind die Gegner der Modern UI wohl kaum eine Minderheit, wenn man auf die Statisitk schaut ist es wohl der hauptgrund für die wenigen Verkäufe. 

Mein Problem ist, dass Microsoft die Benutzer zwingt ihre "neuen Möglichkeiten" zu nutzen. Trotz des Wissens, dass die UI auch ihre Gegner hat, bieten sie nicht die Alternative des Startmenüs und zwingen die Leute ihre "Innovation" auf. Kundenfreundlich ist was anderes, soll ja sehr schwer sein altbekanntes in einem neuen Betriebssystem unter zu bringen.


----------



## DaStash (3. Januar 2013)

Atma schrieb:


> Nur sind Windows 8 und Windows Phone optisch quasi identisch - Metro eben. Wenn MS bei Windows 8.5/Blue den Desktop noch weiter "metrofizieren" will, können sie es sich auch schenken, Windows Phone getrennt zu entwickeln.


 Du hast es erkannt. Genau das ist der Sinn welchen Microsoft verfolgt. Man muss da Windows  8 als eine Art Zwischenschritt betrachten. Langfristig wird man nur noch eine Anwendung entwickeln müssen und kann diese dann auf  unterschiedlichsten aktuellen Medien wie tablets, smartphones, notebooks oder desktop computern nutzen. Das spart viel Zeit und Geld da umständliche Portierungen wegfallen. Und dazu gehört eben auch ein angepasstes Bedienkonzept, da immer mehr Geräte per touch verwendet weden können und frei nach dem Motto wer zu erst kommt malt zuerst macht es MS genau richtig und gewöhnt deren Nutzer frühzeitig um.  Hersteller die da erst später nachziehen haben dann das Nachsehen. Das man nicht zwangsläufig von win7 auf win8 wechseln muss ist dabei völlig ok und auch in vielen Fällen unnötig. Aber bei einem Neukauf macht es einfach Sinn auf das neue System zu setzen. Von daher bin ich auch recht zuversichtlich, dass die Marktzahlen weiter steigen. Wie schon zwei Seiten vorher geschrieben wurden in zwei Wochen über 40Mio. Lizensen verkauft, was wirklich gut ist und das man das nicht mit der Einführung von Windows 7 gleichsetzen kann sollte auch klar sein, da im Vergleich zu damals die Absatzzahlen von PC Systeemen um knapp 30% zurückgegangen sind.

MfG


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. Januar 2013)

MS hat diese ModernUI(Metro) nur integriert, das man offensichtlich sieht das sich was verändert hat.
Hätte man es ohne herausgebracht, hätte man es Kollektiv ignoriert (also auch die komplett unwissenden es nicht beachtet), und gesagt das die wenigen Verbesserungen auch in ein ServicePack hinein gepasst hätten.


----------



## Creech (3. Januar 2013)

Atma schrieb:


> Erst wenn alle Fanboys mit Tennisarmen vor ihrem 24" Touchscreen sitzen, werden sie einsehen, dass Touch nicht für den Desktop geeignet ist. Vom produktiven Arbeiten ganz zu schweigen. Touchgeräte sind reine Contentvernichter, denn allein schon längere Texte schreiben ist mit Touch keine Freude.


 
Den Touchscreen für die groben Sachen, die Maus für's präzise Arbeiten. Passt ganz wunderbar zusammen. Niemand will die Maus durch einen Touchbildschirm ersetzen, ich will ihn einfach nur zusätzlich. Der Desktop PC ist da auch nicht direkt meine erste Adresse, aber zumindest einen Laptop werde ich nicht mehr ohne kaufen.
Und ich verstehe auch nicht warum ich mich darüber ärgern soll meine CAD Zeichnung per Touchgesten zu drehen und zu zoomen. Zusammenbauen werde sie auch weiterhin mit Maus und Tastatur. Warum soll ich mich ärgern ein Grafiktablet einmotten zu können, weil ich jetzt direkt auf dem Bild rumkritzeln kann, statt irgendwo seitlich zu raten, wo mein Pinselstrich landet. Ich verstehe auch nicht warum die paar Sachen, die ich am Tag mit dem Startmenü erledige, solche Glaubenskriege entfachen.
Ich brauche den Startbildschirm vor allem um Programme zu starten und Dinge zu suchen. Ersteres hat zwar größere Mauswege, dafür muss ich aber auch nicht mehr so genau zielen wie früher. Und mit Touchscreen stellt sich sicher recht fix dieses "Ich will das da" Gefühl ein, das man auch hat wenn man an der Wursttheke mit den Händen arbeitet aufgrund des nicht gemerkten Wurstnamens  Und die Suche gefällt mir nun erheblich besser als unter Win7. Programme per Suche zu starten ist so einfach wie bisher, Dateien und Einstellungen kann ich nun jedoch direkt per Tastenkürzen im Vollbild suchen, bei Win7 war da noch extra Klickarbeit von Nöten.
Ich denke, es gibt im Moment zu jeder Metro App ein Desktop oder Web Gegenstück, so dass ich die Apps nicht nutzen muss, wenn mir deren Bedienung mit Maus und Tastatur nicht schmeckt. Ich habe dadurch nichts verloren, sondern nur nichts gegenüber früher gewonnen. So what?
Nochmal: Wer sein gut laufendes Win7 nicht gegen 8 tauschen will, weil ihm der Mehrwert nicht reicht oder er in den neuen Funktionen keinen Mehrwert sieht, ok, vollkommen in Ordnung, sag ich kein Wort gegen. Wer jedoch 8 aus welchen Gründen auch immer vorgesetzt bekommt muss nicht schreiend nach einen downgrade verlangen. Hasstiraden darüber, wie furchtbar doch alles in Windows 8 ist, sind genauso fehl am Platz. Das System ist benutzbar und zu fast allen Programmen kompatibel. Alleine das sorgt schon dafür, dass 8 kein Vista2 ist.


----------



## Niza (3. Januar 2013)

Mich wundert das nicht besonders.

war irgendwie vorherzusehen.

Warum auf Windows 8 Umsteigen wenn man mit Windows 7 zufrieden ist.

Und das mit der neuen Oberfläche war ein schuss nach hinten.


Mfg:
Niza


----------



## FrozenLayer (3. Januar 2013)

ΔΣΛ;4867383 schrieb:
			
		

> @FozenLayer
> Du hast noch nie ein Linux BS benutzt, nicht wahr


 Doch, und ich kann sagen, dass die Umgewöhnung von W7 zu Unbuntu  verglichen mit W7 zu W8 nicht nur beschwerlicher ist sondern auch  weitaus länger dauert.
Von fehlenden Programmen und Inkompatibilitäten fange ich garnicht erst an.



Atma schrieb:


> Es gibt mindestens genauso viele Gegenstimmen, die den Startbutton + Menü vermissen.


Sag  das MS, deren Studien sprechen eine völlig andere Sprache. Und ich kann  es nachvollziehen, das Startmenü war für mich schon seit  Desktop+Superbar überflüssig. Dank Symbolleisten und Jumplists.



Atma schrieb:


> Nur  sind Windows 8 und Windows Phone optisch quasi identisch - Metro eben.  Wenn MS bei Windows 8.5/Blue den Desktop noch weiter "metrofizieren"  will, können sie es sich auch schenken, Windows Phone getrennt zu  entwickeln.


Ist iOS und MacOS auch. Metro ist das Dock von MacOS/IOS von Apple. Desktop gibts bei beiden.




Atma schrieb:


> Erst  wenn alle Fanboys mit Tennisarmen vor ihrem 24" Touchscreen sitzen,  werden sie einsehen, dass Touch nicht für den Desktop geeignet ist. Vom  produktiven Arbeiten ganz zu schweigen. Touchgeräte sind reine  Contentvernichter, denn allein schon längere Texte schreiben ist mit  Touch keine Freude.


 Mit bequemer bezog ich mich auf das  einheitliche Ökosystem, davon abgesehen ist ein TS wenn richtig  aufgestellt auch am Desktop bequem bedienbar.




proxgame schrieb:


> Ich bin da leider andere Meinung. Microsoft versucht etwas neues zu schaffen was ich grundsätzlich begrüße, hab nichts gegen Innovation und Fortschritt. Die Modern UI verfehlt das Ziel der Vereinfachung aber deutlich! (meine Meinung). Außerdem sind die Gegner der Modern UI wohl kaum eine Minderheit, wenn man auf die Statisitk schaut ist es wohl der hauptgrund für die wenigen Verkäufe.


Es wird sich zeigen, ob und wann die Neuausrichtung Früchte trägt.



proxgame schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist, dass Microsoft die Benutzer zwingt ihre "neuen Möglichkeiten" zu nutzen. Trotz des Wissens, dass die UI auch ihre Gegner hat, bieten sie nicht die Alternative des Startmenüs und zwingen die Leute ihre "Innovation" auf. Kundenfreundlich ist was anderes, soll ja sehr schwer sein altbekanntes in einem neuen Betriebssystem unter zu bringen.


 Ja, auch das erfüllt einen Sinn. Zum einen kann man sich besser mit Windows Phone identifizieren und zum anderen muss das Gewohnheitstier Mensch irgendwann umgewöhnt werden, wenn MS langfristig Erfolg haben will mit der neuen Strategie. Da nimmt man offensichtlich auch einen schlechten Start des Betriebssystems hin, wenn man den Leuten dadurch alles, was noch kommt näher bringen kann.


----------



## NatokWa (3. Januar 2013)

Da ich auch zu den eher älteren Semestern gehöre die seit Dos (MSDos 6.22 auf nem 486DX2-80) dabei sind hab ich schon einiges mit MS erlebt .... aber Win8 ... das ist ein echter Härtefall an Aroganz gegen den Kunden .

Alleine die "optische" abwärtskompatibilitat ist schon ein äußerst ausschlaggebender Grund für den Abgang von Win8 . Wer behauptet das MS sowas schon öfters gemacht hat : FALSCH ! Win95 konnte man auf Win3.11 ansicht umschalten (Wenn man wuste WIE !! War aber fester bestandteil) . Bei WinXP konnte man noch das "neue" aussehen des Startmenüs ausschalten und es aussehen lassen wie bei Win95/98 (Habe ICH genutzt da ich mich net an das "Live" menü gewöhnen konnte) während das bei Win7 praktisch schon standartmäßig fast wieder so aussieht , mal abgesehen von dem bereich "rechts" im Startmenü .
MS hat immer wieder experimente mit dem Startmenü angestellt aber es war fast immer möglich es seinen eigenen bedürftnissen an zu passen .

Win8 ? NÖÖÖ keine Spur von solcher offenheit der Konzepte nein .. da haut MS mal kräftig mit dem Vorschlaghammer zu und verkündet offen : Es ist uns SCHEISSEGAL was ihr wollt ihr NEHMT Metro !!!
KLAR hat die Metro-Oberfläche ihre vorteile ..... wenn man auf bunte kacheln , Live-Inhalte und ähnliches steht und nebenher das gefühl braucht das der PC irgendwie zu nem Tablet , oder noch schlimmer , Handy mutiert ist . 
Habe mir den Kram genau angeguckt aber warm werden damit ? NÖ ... und ums auf meinem eigenen PC AUSZUPROBIEREN auch noch Geld bezahlen ?? Selbst wenns grad "nur" 30€ währen ... NEIN .. Mircoflop hat schon genug Geld für's 7'er verlangt als ich meinen neuen PC zusammengebaut habe und mir um die Ohren gekloppt wurde "Ihre Lizens ist an ihren alten Rechner gebunden , bitte kaufen sie eine neue um dieses System freischalten zu können !!"

So . Genug von Win8 (für mich) .


----------



## Atma (3. Januar 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wie schon zwei Seiten vorher geschrieben wurden in zwei Wochen über 40Mio. Lizensen verkauft, was wirklich gut ist


Wie viele von den 40 Millionen sind wohl Spontankäufer, die es sich wegen des niedrigen Preises geholt haben? Ohne die Spottpreise wären wir wohl heute noch nicht bei den 40 Millionen Lizenzen. Windows 7 wurde von Anfang an zum vollen Preis verkauft und trotzdem war es erfolgreich. Bis zum 31. Januar ist es nicht mehr lange hin, dann wird sich zeigen, ob sich immer noch so viele Windows 8 (zum völlig überzogenen) Vollpreis holen werden.



> Sag das MS, deren Studien sprechen eine völlig andere Sprache.


Traue keiner Studie/Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast ...
Dass MS wohl kaum eine gegenteilige Studie veröffentlicht, dürfte klar sein. Kein Unternehmen lässt sein Produkt in schlechtem Licht dastehen.


----------



## FrozenLayer (3. Januar 2013)

Atma schrieb:


> Windows 7 wurde von Anfang an zum vollen Preis verkauft und trotzdem war es erfolgreich. Bis zum 31. Januar ist es nicht mehr lange hin, dann wird sich zeigen, ob sich immer noch so viele Windows 8 (zum völlig überzogenen) Vollpreis holen werden.


Windows 7 ging zum Start auch für 'n Appel und 'n Ei weg. Glaube es war mit 50€ sogar günstiger als Windows 8 jetzt.


Atma schrieb:


> Traue keiner Studie/Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast ...
> Dass MS wohl kaum eine gegenteilige Studie veröffentlicht, dürfte klar sein. Kein Unternehmen lässt sein Produkt in schlechtem Licht dastehen.


 Das war eine Studie, aufgrund derer sie überhaupt die Änderung weg vom Startmenü gemacht haben. Aus dem Ergebnis entstand die Idee mit ziemlicher Sicherheit.


----------



## DaStash (3. Januar 2013)

Atma schrieb:


> Wie viele von den 40 Millionen sind wohl Spontankäufer, die es sich wegen des niedrigen Preises geholt haben? Ohne die Spottpreise wären wir wohl heute noch nicht bei den 40 Millionen Lizenzen. Windows 7 wurde von Anfang an zum vollen Preis verkauft und trotzdem war es erfolgreich.


 Bei Windows 7 gab es auch solch eine Verkaufsaktion für den Anfangszeitraum.^^

MfG


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. Januar 2013)

Win8 gibts für 29,99 €uro.
Noch zu viel meiner Meinung nach für das Tablet BS ^^


----------



## doodlez (3. Januar 2013)

ΔΣΛ;4868021 schrieb:
			
		

> Win8 gibts für 29,99 €uro.
> Noch zu viel meiner Meinung nach für das Tablet BS ^^


 
solangsam wissen wir es jetzt alle das du win8 nicht magst brauchst es nicht 1000 ma wiederholen


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. Januar 2013)

Warum sollte ich, ihr wiederholt die selbige gegenteilige Grundhaltung doch selbst inständig.
Ich will nur diejenigen, die zu sehr der Werbung und der Oberflächlichen Kritiken verfallen, davor bewahren auf Win8 herein zu fallen.


----------



## Septimus (3. Januar 2013)

Decrypter schrieb:


> Die können die Windows 8 Fan-Boys sich hier wieder die Finger wund schreiben. Fakt ist, das Windows 8 im Vergleich zu Windows 7 ein Desaster für Microsoft ist. Es wird sich zwar weiter verbreiten. Aber auch nur, weil es vielfach bei Stangen PCs/Laptops zwangsweise dabei ist. Würde mich aber auch nicht wundern, wenn es dort zugunsten der alten Windows Versionen, die ja vielfach vorhanden sind, auch runter fliegt......



So einige Kunden die sich bei uns einen neuen Pc oder ein neues Notebook gekauft haben, fragen nach ob es möglich ist Win8 durch Win7 ersetzen zu können. Das zeigt mir das Win8 nicht unbedingt der Brüller ist, darunter sind übrigens viele Studenten die das nicht haben wollen. Ist also nicht so das es nur Personen meines Alters sind die den Murks nicht haben möchten, sind verdammt viele jüngere Personen die nicht auf Win7 verzichten möchten.


----------



## Atma (3. Januar 2013)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Windows 7 ging zum Start auch für 'n Appel und 'n Ei weg. Glaube es war mit 50€ sogar günstiger als Windows 8 jetzt.


Das waren jedoch nur ein paar tausend Einheiten. Viele Händler hatten damals gerade mal Lizenzen im dreistelligen Bereich erhalten. Ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein.


----------



## biohaufen (3. Januar 2013)

Das waren nur ganz wenige, zudem war es Windows 7 Home Premium E es kostete 50€ und ist damit teurer gewesen als die Download-Version von Windows 8


----------



## Freeze82 (4. Januar 2013)

Ich habe Win8 nicht getestet und werde es auch nie tun solange das Ding ne verkackte Tablet/Smartphone Benutzeroberfläche besitzt.
Bin ich halt unaufgeschlossen gegenüber Innovation oder ignorrant ja und ? juckt mich doch net ! Win 7 ist für mich  vom Handling/Übersicht das perfekte BS 
Mir geht die Entwicklung weg vom Desktop hin zu diesem ganzen Spielzeug Touchgeraffel sowie dermasen auf den Keks!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (4. Januar 2013)

> Bin ich halt unaufgeschlossen gegenüber Innovation oder ignorrant ja und ?


Ne, nicht so hart gegen dich selbst urteilen.
Ich würde deine Entscheidung eher als gut überlegt, und PC-freundlich bewerten.


----------



## Freeze82 (4. Januar 2013)

Ich hab das nur geschrieben bevor ich hier deswegen angeflamed werde..reiner Selbstschutz


----------



## doodlez (4. Januar 2013)

ΔΣΛ;4868517 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sollte ich, ihr wiederholt die selbige gegenteilige Grundhaltung doch selbst inständig.
> Ich will nur diejenigen, die zu sehr der Werbung und der Oberflächlichen Kritiken verfallen, davor bewahren auf Win8 herein zu fallen.


 
deine haltung ist genau so oberflächlich vorallem ist es schon fast penetrant wie du deine überzeugung anderen aufzwängen willst, vorallem kann man doch nen von vielen vermisste startbutton nachträglich in unter 1min hinzufügen, das ist nicht viel arbeit aber selbst das erwähnste nicht.


win 7 hat doch damals als home prem glaub über 100 € gekostet, erst die Sb versionen waren billiger


----------



## Zephyr (4. Januar 2013)

Der größte Streitpunkt ist ja anscheinend der Ersatz des Startmenüs. Dass man es nicht auf Anhieb gut findet und möglicherweise auch niemals seine Meinung ändert, kann ich voll und ganz akzeptieren. Aber meiner Erachtens werden hier viel zu oft subjektive Empfindungen als Fakt dargestellt. Man kann das ModernUI ohne Frage genau so als handlich wie unhandlich bewerten, je nachdem wie man es selbst empfindet. Aber das ist eben bei jedem Nutzer unterschiedlich und es als beschlossene Sache hinzustellen, dass es "deutlich unhandlicher", störend oder nervig ist, ist ein subjektives Empfinden. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Ich habe bei ersten Tests auch daran gezweifelt, dass mir Windows 8 jemals gefallen könnte. Auf den ersten Blick war ich mit dem ModernUI überfordert, die Menüs links und rechts hatten mich irritiert und ich wusste nicht so recht damit umzugehen. Das war noch bei der RTM Version. Ende Oktober hatte ich die finale Version installiert. Nach ein paar Stunden ließ sich alles schon viel besser bedienen, allerdings nicht so intuitiv wie ich es mir gewünscht hatte. Aber ein paar hilfreiche Beiträge in diversen Foren haben schon gereicht, sodass ich mittlerweile überhaupt keine Probleme mehr habe und nach aktuellem Stand Win8 nicht mehr missen möchte. Objektiv kann ich das kaum begründen, da Win7 auch super läuft und ich damit auch gut zurecht gekommen bin. Aber Win8 gefällt mir optisch ein bisschen besser, der Task Manager wurde überarbeitet, das Fenster beim Kopiervorgang wurde mit einem Diagramm versehen und mit dem neuen Startmenü bzw. ModernUI finde ich meine Programme um einiges schneller als im alten Startmenü. Das alte Startmenü ist unter Win8 ganz schnell wiederhergestellt, aber wirklich gewollt habe ich das nicht. Mit der Meinung mag ich vielleicht fast allein stehen, ändern werde ich sie deshalb natürlich nicht. 

Es sollte jeder das nutzen was er für richtig hält. Win8 ist momentan für Desktop-Nutzer in meinen Augen keinesfalls *nötig*, aber wem die Änderungen gegenüber Win7 gefallen, der kann doch gerne damit arbeiten. 



Anbei noch mal zwei Screenshots eines mehr oder minder fertig eingerichteten Systems. Es wird natürlich noch ein bisschen überarbeitet, bisher habe ich einfach alles nur mal eben ein bisschen geordnet und ein paar Programme installiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich ein Programm starten will, wird entweder die Win-Taste gedrückt oder einfach in die untere linke Ecke geklickt. Mit dem Mausrad kann man nach link/rechts scrollen und mit einem Klick startet das Programm auf dem Desktop. Dafür brauche ich höchstens 3 Sekunden, wenn die Programme anständig sortiert sind. Mit dem Startmenü von Windows 7 musste ich ein bisschen länger suchen, bis ich es im kleinen Startmenü gefunden habe. Man konnte natürlich auch Programme an das Startmenü anheften, aber so richtig sinnvoll anordnen konnte ich sie da nie. Persönlich ist mir also ModernUI ganz recht.
Verbesserungswürdig ist es in meinen Augen allerdings auf jeden Fall. Die Anordnung der Kacheln gefällt mir nicht so ganz. Ich würde gerne selbst entscheiden, ob ein Bereich der Kacheln zwei, drei, vier oder fünf Kacheln breit ist. Außerdem kann man die Namen der Kacheln nicht ändern, soweit ich weiß. Einer Kachel mit dem Namen Software123x64.exe würde ich doch gerne einen anderen Namen verpassen. Solche und noch ein paar andere Kleinigkeiten fände ich ganz nützlich.

So, guten Morgen wünsch ich noch


----------



## turbosnake (4. Januar 2013)

Ich werde nicht wechseln da die "Social Networks" bzw Facebok in  das BS eingebaut sind.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (4. Januar 2013)

Zephyr schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 6-zeiliger Startbildschirm? Ich hab nur 3, wie hast Du das gemacht?


----------



## Zephyr (4. Januar 2013)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> 6-zeiliger Startbildschirm? Ich hab nur 3, wie hast Du das gemacht?


 
Ich hab eigentlich nichts eingestellt, was das beeinflussen könnte. Kann es sein, dass das von der Auflösung abhängt? Ich habe am Desktop, an dem auch die Screenshots entstanden sind, 1080p und auf meinem Notebook 1366x768, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Und ich glaube, da ist das Startmenü nicht sechszeilig. Aber die Kiste hab ich zur Zeit relativ selten an, deswegen kann ichs so aus dem Kopf nicht sagen 




turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich werde nicht wechseln da die "Social Networks" bzw Facebok in  das BS eingebaut sind.


 
Du wirst doch aber nicht gezwungen es zu nutzen. Das kann man getrost ignorieren und merkt davon überhaupt nichts. Es ist ja nicht so, dass Du alle 20 Minuten aufgefordert wirst, Dir einen Facebook oder MSN Account anzulegen


----------



## OctoCore (4. Januar 2013)

Sechs Zeilen habe ich auch im Startschirm - ist das nicht normal ab einer gewissen Mindestauflösung?
Ich würde sagen, ab 1024 vertikal ist man dabei - bei 900 gibt es nur noch fünf Zeilen.

Ich sehe hier kein Facebook und Co unter 8 - War das vielleicht eine App?
Die habe ich sowieso runtergeworfen - genau wie die überflüssigen Apps auf meinem Androidtablet, dort war auch eine FB-App dabei.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (4. Januar 2013)

Meine Auflösung ist auch 1920x1080, ich hab nur 3 Zeilen...

/edit: Habs. Hatte unter "erleichterte Bedienung" "alle Elemente vergrößern" ausgewählt...


----------



## Zephyr (4. Januar 2013)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Meine Auflösung ist auch 1920x1080, ich hab nur 3 Zeilen...
> 
> /edit: Habs. Hatte unter "erleichterte Bedienung" "alle Elemente vergrößern" ausgewählt...


 
Alles klar 
Hab das gerade auch mal eingeschaltet. Halleluja ist das hässlich, das würde man ja fast aus 20m Entfernung erkennen können


----------



## christian499852 (4. Januar 2013)

Kann  mich  da  auch  nicht  so  richtig  mit  anfreunden haben einfach den desktop user was aufgezwungen was keiner will, aber das die windows anwendungen ja auch nicht aufm 8er  laufen ist das schlimmste denke da hat sich microsoft ein ei mit gelegt wie  damals  vista  denke es war falsch den halben desktop zu streichen wäre ja auch beides geganen na  ja wissen wir ja schon wie windows 9 aussieht  am  ende  steht  immer  der  kunde  und  der  muss   es  kaufen  das  wird  microsoft  noch  schemerzlich  zu  spüren bekommen


----------



## DaStash (4. Januar 2013)

ΔΣΛ;4869159 schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, nicht so hart gegen dich selbst urteilen.
> Ich würde deine Entscheidung eher als gut überlegt, und PC-freundlich bewerten.


 
Ich würde das eher als stereotypisch einordnen. Rummeckern und schlecht reden, ohne sich zugegebener Maßen selber einen vergleichenden Eindruck verschafft zu haben. Gaaanz großes Kino. 

MfG


----------



## fiseloer2 (4. Januar 2013)

Ich bin 60 Jahre alt, habe mir vor 20 Jahren den ersten, gebrauchten eigenen PC gekauft und ihn anschließend erst einmal auseinandergenommen und anschließend wieder zusammengebaut. Danach war mein Hardwareinteresse geweckt und heute baue ich mir meine PC´s selber. 

Ich habe damals noch mit windows 3.1 gearbeitet. Alle Microsoft-Betriebssysteme die danach kamen habe ich mitgenommen und -mit Ausnahme Vista- waren alle -wenn man bereit war sich auf Änderungen einzulassen- ein Fortschritt. Ich habe diverse Linux Alternativen ausprobiert und bin am Ende doch wieder bei Windows gelandet. Meine Anforderungen sind ziemlich einfach. Ich möchte ein einfach zu bedienendes OS, ich möchte Games ohne Probleme zocken, ich möchte gängige Software einfach und ohne Anpassung nutzen können, ich möchte schnelles, bequemes Internet. Windows hat mir all dies über die Jahre immer ermöglicht.

Als die Beta von Win 8 herauskam habe ich natürlich sofort damit herumprobiert und fand es besch....eiden. Angelockt durch den günstigen Einführungspreis von knapp 30,-€ habe ich es mir dann doch gekauft und mich ernsthaft damit beschäftigt. Nach 3 Tagen und einigen Internetrecherchen hatte ich den Dreh raus und konnte mir Win 8 -ausschließlich mit Bordmitteln- so einrichten wie ich es von Win 7 gewöhnt war. Der so oft vermisste Startbutton wird bei mir nun durch den Startbildschirm vollständig ersetzt. 

Ich habe nach der Installation sämtliche Kacheln (Apps) erst mal vom Startmenue gelöst, alle Apps die mich nicht interessierten deinstalliert, meine Programme installiert. Herunterfahren in der Hybridversion, echtes Herunterfahren, und Neustart per Verknüpfung ans Startmenue angeheftet. Dann den IE vom Desktop ebenfalls angeheftet, noch ein paar Ordner verknüpft, mit aussagekräftigen Symbolen versehen und fertig war mein neuer Startbildschirm.

Was ich sonst noch brauche finde ich in der linken unteren Ecke mit Rechtsklick oder Rechtsklick auf den Startbildschirm und unten rechts auf "alle Apps".

Jetzt habe ich ein flüssig laufendes OS, gefühlt schneller als Win 7. Bisher keinen einzigen Bluescreen/Fehlermeldungen, keine Probleme mit meiner Hardware oder beim Zocken. Die Neuerungen in Win 8 sind meines Erachtens nicht so gravierend, dass ein sofortiger Umstieg erforderlich ist. Mich hat das Neue gereizt und ich arbeite mit Win 8 vielleicht sogar etwas schneller als mit Win 7.

Zugegeben war die Umstellung etwas schwieriger als früher, wobei der Wechsel von 3.1 auf Win 95 sicherlich ebenso grundlegende Änderungen mitbrachte, wie jetzt der Umstieg auf Win 8.

Wer mit seinem Win 7 zufrieden ist, kann sicher noch ein paar Jährchen damit glücklich werden. Wer noch mit XP oder älter unterwegs ist, sollte sich bei einem Einstiegspreis von 30,-€ wirklich überlegen, auf Win 8 umzusteigen.

Wer bereit ist, sich auf Veränderungen einzulassen und unvoreingenommen die Möglichkeiten von Win 8 für sich selbst ausprobiert, der wird vielleicht am Ende -genau wie ich- sagen: Es hat sich gelohnt!

Gruß Fiseloer


----------



## fcBaYerNFaN1982 (4. Januar 2013)

hallo an alle.

also. ich verstehe das gequassel hier nicht.
wer entscheidet wie ein betriebssystem aussehen soll? ich denke keiner----
es gibt viele BS wie IOS oder Linus oder WINdows... und keiner ähnelt dem anderen...
was Windows hier mir Win8 macht ist nichts falsches. eher klug, denn sie erkennen das viele anwender (nicht die mehrheit) rüber zum touchscreen über gehen.(siehe handys und Tablets)
sie haben erkannt das Apple mit ihre geräte und dem IOS goldrichtig gefahren sind. das IOS ist auf dem IMAC und laptops kompatible und genauso auf den IPADs und IPhones... 
Ich denke Windows hat genau das erkannt und sich umstruckturiert. das ist nicht gleich schlecht für den anwender denke ich... weil es wird genauso Geräte geben die man zusammen verknüpfen kann wie Handys und PCs ...
das geht schon in die richtige richtung heutzutage find ich...

und was schlechte BS angeht.... einfach mal ein betriebssystem aussetzen... denn man muss nicht immer das aller neuste haben... 

selber habe Win7 aber ich habe keine angst vor neue Betriebssysteme in Win8 oder die noch kommen werden... denn ist es ist wie im richtigen leben. ist man mit etwas langsam vertraut kennt man es besser...
es gibt schlimmere sachen als neueartige Betriebssysteme....


----------



## kühlprofi (4. Januar 2013)

@fcBayernFan1982
Ich stimme dir hier in vielen Punkten zu. Dennoch wird es stets Leute geben die neues automatisch verfluchen. Besonders in der IT ist das gang und gäbe bzw. ein gespaltenes Volk ^^


Einer der driftigsten Gründe, weshalb Win 8 noch nicht so verbreitet ist liegt doch klar auf der Hand. Sehr sehr viele Firmen haben auf Windows 7 migriert bzw. sind immernoch daran auf win 7 umzustellen (und haben Vista ausgelassen). Logisch wird da nicht direkt wieder auf win8 umgestiegen , da es 1. zu viel Kostet (Lizenzen) 2. Arbeitszeit 3. evauliert werden muss 4. Leute erneut geschult werden müssen und und und.... Ich wage zu behaupten, dass die Firmenclients den Braten feiss machen!


----------



## christian499852 (4. Januar 2013)

Am ende steht der Kunde und die Verkaufszahlen der mensch ist ein gewohnheitstier


----------



## unre4l (4. Januar 2013)

Ehrlich gesagt: wayne wunderts 

Bin mit meinem Win 7 noch zufrieden und noch nicht so verzweifelt, dass ich Window(s) 8 nutzen werde


----------



## OctoCore (4. Januar 2013)

fcBaYerNFaN1982 schrieb:


> sie haben erkannt das Apple mit ihre geräte und dem IOS goldrichtig gefahren sind. das IOS ist auf dem IMAC und laptops kompatible und genauso auf den IPADs und IPhones...


 
lol... Wenn MS das wirklich so erkannt hat, dann hatte MS wohl grade seine Brille nicht auf. 
Aber egal...
Irgend merkwürzig, dass so gut wie jede Meldung zu Win8 grundsätzlich immer als Diskussion zwischen "Win8 ist Mist!" und "Win8 ist das Beste seit Käse aus Sprühdosen!" endet.


----------



## AeroX (4. Januar 2013)

_VFB_ schrieb:


> Mich Überrascht das eigentlich wenig. Windows 7 war einfach zu gut als das die Leute auf Windows 8 upgraden. Wieso sich neu einrichten und eingewöhnen, wenn man ein gutes und "aktuelles" Betriebsystem hat ?


 
Seh ich auch so. Zudem gefällt mir win 8 eh nicht so besonders mit denn ganzen apps etc.


----------



## NetXSR (7. Januar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich werde nicht wechseln da die "Social Networks" bzw Facebok in das BS eingebaut sind.



Du verwechselst da gerade ein bisschen was. Eine Social Network-OPTION hast du bei Windows 8 und Windows Phone 8 (bei letzterem ist es auch durchaus doppelt so nützlich).
Eingebaut ist von Anfang an gar nix diesbezüglich^^.. Und du musst auch nix einbauen. Du kannst nur, wenn du möchtest.


----------



## NetXSR (7. Januar 2013)

ΔΣΛ;4868517 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sollte ich, ihr wiederholt die selbige gegenteilige Grundhaltung doch selbst inständig.
> Ich will nur diejenigen, die zu sehr der Werbung und der Oberflächlichen Kritiken verfallen, davor bewahren auf Win8 herein zu fallen.



Oh und deine Meinung bedeutet uns ja allen sooo viel. Vor allem weil sie so dermaßen solide untermauert ist... -.-


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. Januar 2013)

Meine Meinung bedeutet eigentlich vielen nicht gerade wenig, ich konnte viele davon überzeugen auf Win8 zu verzichten (bin ich auch stolz).
Besonders ergiebige Diskussionen habe ich mit meinem Bekanntenkreis geführt, erst waren sie neugierig, dann überrascht, und letztendlich enttäuscht über Win8.
Wie wirst du dich fragen, ganz einfach, ich habe sie dazu bewegt sich ganz genau mit Win8 auseinander zu setzen, was die meisten nicht mal ansatzweise machen.
Und Untermauerungen wurden schon Zig mal in diversen Threads/Foren veröffentlicht und Diskutiert.
Du kennst sie wahrscheinlich nicht mal, sonst würdest du nicht nach Untermauerungen fragen.
PS:
Doppelposts werden hier nicht gerne gesehen, von den Usern und den Moderatoren, bitte in Zukunft daran denken, danke.


----------



## DaStash (7. Januar 2013)

ΔΣΛ;4879079 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Meinung bedeutet eigentlich vielen nicht gerade wenig, ich konnte viele davon überzeugen auf Win8 zu verzichten (bin ich auch stolz).
> Besonders ergiebige Diskussionen habe ich mit meinem Bekanntenkreis geführt, erst waren sie neugierig, dann überrascht, und letztendlich enttäuscht über Win8.
> Wie wirst du dich fragen, ganz einfach, ich habe sie dazu bewegt sich ganz genau mit Win8 auseinander zu setzen, was die meisten nicht mal ansatzweise machen.
> Und Untermauerungen wurden schon Zig mal in diversen Threads/Foren veröffentlicht und Diskutiert.
> ...


 
Hört sich an wie ein Kreuzritter und deine Missionierung ist das Bekehren von Windows 8 Interessierten? Fließen in deinen Argumenten eigentlich auch die hier zahlreich widerlegten mit ein?



OctoCore schrieb:


> lol... Wenn MS das wirklich so erkannt hat, dann hatte MS wohl grade seine Brille nicht auf.
> Aber egal...
> Irgend merkwürzig, dass so gut wie jede Meldung zu Win8 grundsätzlich immer als Diskussion zwischen "Win8 ist Mist!" und "Win8 ist das Beste seit Käse aus Sprühdosen!" endet.


Ich habe eher das Gefühl das die Diskussion zwischen "Win8 ist absoluter Schrott weil wegen Metro" und "Win8 ist gar nicht mal so schlecht, muss man selber ausüprobiert haben" statt findet. Zumindestens ist es auffällig das viel widerlegte Argumente immer wieder gegen Win8 angeführt werden.

MfG


----------



## Kubiac (7. Januar 2013)

Hideout schrieb:


> Optimerte Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit wie das Hochfahren. Was das mit Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit zu tun hat weiß ich nicht. Wie oft fahre ich meinen PC hoch und ob es nun 8 Sekunden oder 12 dauert.. uhh.. wahnsinn.


 
Das ist eine tolle Sache, wenn man auf den Knopf drückt und in 9 Sekunden Windows 8 voll einsatzbereit ist. 
Auch wenn man das nur einmal am Tag macht. Bei den Tablets und Handys erwartet man auch, dass sie sofort einsatzbereit sind. Warum nicht auch beim Rechner?
Im Vergleich dazu brauchte Windows 7 bei mir locker 25 Sekunden mit meiner Harwareconfig. Der unterschied ist deutlich spürbar.

Ich habe auch Windows 8 abgelehnt. Doch dann habe ich micht mal wirklich ein Tag damit beschäftigt und die Logik der neuen UI verstanden. Jetzt will ich Windows 7 gar nicht mehr. 
Die Live-Kacheln, die mir E-Mails, Facebook Benachrichtigungen, Chats, Wetter und Nachrichten sofort anzeigen, ohne ein Programm starten zu müssen, sind richtig Klasse. 
Windows 8 hat noch ein paar mehr Neuerungen. Die muss ich aber an dieser Stelle jetzt nicht aufzählen.

Man sollte neuen Dingen gegenüber immer offen sein.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. Januar 2013)

Kubiac schrieb:


> Das ist eine tolle Sache, wenn man auf den Knopf  drückt und in 9 Sekunden Windows 8 voll einsatzbereit ist.
> Im Vergleich dazu brauchte Windows 7 bei mir locker 25 Sekunden mit  meiner Harwareconfig. Der unterschied ist deutlich spürbar.


 Mit Win7 auch möglich, nur du weißt nur nicht wie.
Kleiner Denkanstoß zu Win8 :


> Windows 8: Reduzierung der Prozesse
> Damit ist nicht etwa eine Entlastung der Gerichte gemeint, Microsoft  greift hier auf den gleichen Trick zurück, wie ihn schon viele User und  Tweaking-Tools vorher anwendeten: Das Reduzieren der Prozesse. Prozesse  sind normale Programme, die zum Unterschied zu von uns normalerweise  verwendeter Software oft keine Benutzeroberfläche aufweisen, und deshalb  unsichtbar beim Einschalten mit dem Betriebssystem starten. Und auch  der Start dieser "Progrämmchen" fordert seinen Tribut bei der Dauer, bis  das Betriebssystem verfügbar ist. Besonders schlimm war das bei  ungepflegten Windows-Versionen vor Windows Vista, wo Hintergrunddienste  und –programme den Löwenanteil der für den Start benötigten Zeit  ausmachen konnte. Da auch Kleinvieh Mist macht, reduzierte Microsoft die  automatisch mit Windows startenden Dienste und Programme auf 25. Zum  Vergleich: Windows 7 startet direkt nach der Installation noch mit 32  Diensten. Das reduziert auch den Speicherbedarf im Leerlauf.


----------



## kühlprofi (7. Januar 2013)

ΔΣΛ;4880452 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Win7 auch möglich, nur du weißt nur nicht wie.
> Kleiner Denkanstoß zu Win8 :


 
Trotzdem bietet Win8 einige geniale Features die Win 7 nicht hat und ist von der Architektur , FS optimierungen...besser durchdacht und arbeitet Performanter. Das kann man mit noch so vielen 7 und Tweaks dazu nicht wegreden. Von der Usability her ist der Noob-User klar im Nachteil, weil man sich total umgewöhnen muss, *wenn* man nicht mit Shortcuts oder Kurzbefehlen arbeitet. Bei der Arbeit merke ich persönlich keinen wesentlichen Nachteil beim benutzen von Win8 gegenüber Win7 und muss auch nicht umdenken - auch wenn ich 10 Mal pro Stunde zwischen win 7 und win 8 UI wechsle - naja doch - win8 ist ein zacken schneller, der Explorer übersichtlicher und funktionaler und die Kopiervorgänge werden mit einem coolen Diagramm veranschaulicht . Ansonsten finde ich win8 und win7 extrem ähnlich - evtl. weil win 6.2 (win8) auf win 6.1xx(win7) aufbaut -.- komisch..


----------



## Zephyr (7. Januar 2013)

ΔΣΛ;4880452 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Win7 auch möglich, nur du weißt nur nicht wie.
> Kleiner Denkanstoß zu Win8 :


 
Das Argument sollte dann genau so gewertet werden wie beispielsweise dass man das ModernUI problemlos durch das alte Startmenü ersetzen kann. Wenn man sich mit Win7/Win8 beschäftigt und dazu bereit ist einiges per Hand zu ändern, so kann man es sich nach den eigenen Bedürfnissen anpassen. Und wenn man das erstmal gemacht hat, ist der Unterschied zwischen Win7 und Win8 gar nicht mehr so groß, weshalb in meinen Augen der Kauf einer neuen Win8 Lizenz nicht *nötig* ist.

Wem es aber so gefällt wie es ist - und da gehöre ich auf jeden Fall dazu - der kann es guten Gewissens kaufen. Funktionen die man nicht haben möchte, kann man ja immer noch deaktivieren/löschen und anderes, wie z.B. das alte Startmenü, wieder hinzufügen.
Das muss nun jeder für sich selbst wissen. Ich hab nicht das Verlangen irgendjemanden bekehren zu müssen. Ich gebe nur gern den Tipp, sich mit Win8 auseinanderzusetzen und dann zu entscheiden, ob man sich darauf einlässt und es kauft, oder lieber doch bei Win7 bleibt.


----------



## Simita (7. Januar 2013)

wundert ihr euch? bei der optik am pc. auf nen smartphone würde ich es auch nehmen. grüsse aus dresden


----------



## ct5010 (7. Januar 2013)

Zephyr schrieb:


> Wem es aber so gefällt wie es ist - und da gehöre ich auf jeden Fall dazu - der kann es guten Gewissens kaufen. Funktionen die man nicht haben möchte, kann man ja immer noch deaktivieren/löschen und anderes, wie z.B. das alte Startmenü, wieder hinzufügen.


 
Wozu denn das? MS  macht das doch schon bewusst. Wenn sie nichts knallhart durchsetzen, wären wir nie über Windows 3.11 hinausgekommen (siehe Taskleiste)... Die Früchte werden sich schon noch zeigen und manche Blumen blühen halt später.


----------



## Zephyr (7. Januar 2013)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Wozu denn das? MS  macht das doch schon bewusst. Wenn sie nichts knallhart durchsetzen, wären wir nie über Windows 3.11 hinausgekommen (siehe Taskleiste)... Die Früchte werden sich schon noch zeigen und manche Blumen blühen halt später.


 
Ich stimme Dir zu, aber es gibt noch genügend Nutzer, die das klassische Startmenü unbedingt behalten wollen. Das kann ich auch akzeptieren und nachvollziehen, aber ich persönlich habe mich sehr schnell an das ModernUI gewöhnt, sodass ich damit mittlerweile um einiges schneller arbeiten kann.

Edit: mit dem klassischen Startmenü meiner ich das Startmenü, dass es bei Win7 gab. Das ganz klassische aus Zeiten vor WinXP ist nicht gemeint


----------



## Austi2k (7. Januar 2013)

Hat man bei wINDOws 8 eigentlich auhc die möglichkeit die kacheln abzuschalten?


----------



## turbosnake (7. Januar 2013)

Das klassiche Startmenü fehlt auch schon bei 7.


----------



## Zephyr (7. Januar 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das klassiche Startmenü fehlt auch schon bei 7.


 
Naja, das ganz klassische will ja anscheinend niemand wieder haben  obwohl ich mir das zu Anfang von Win7 ein bisschen zurückgewünscht habe, bis ich mich mit dem neuen angefreundet hatte.


----------



## turbosnake (7. Januar 2013)

Das wollen wohl eigentlich viele wiederhaben, da es einige Tools dafür gibt.
Und schlechter als das von Win7 ist kein Startmenü das ich kenne.


----------



## Broow (7. Januar 2013)

Hatte letztens nen Laptop mit Touchscreen und Win 8 drauf.

Erster Eindruck: 
Zu bunt, viele einstellungen etc. habe ich nicht gleich gefunden und brauchte lange um diese zu finden (Wenigstens die Systemsteuerung ist noch eingemaßen die alte)
Dazu muss ich sagen ich hab beim "erforschen" von Win 8 zu 95%  den Touch benutzt, mit Maus war das unerträglich
Deshalb wäre mein Fazit: mit Touch recht gut, wenn man sich ne weile damit befasst. ansonsten nicht so. und wie gesagt, mir ist es zu bunt. Nebenbei gefällt mir das mit den Apps auch nicht so.


----------



## kühlprofi (8. Januar 2013)

Austi2k schrieb:


> Hat man bei wINDOws 8 eigentlich auhc die möglichkeit die kacheln abzuschalten?



Ja hat man seit der Developer Version. Aber das ist ja zu anstregend und nicht dasselbe wie die 50 anderen Tweaks die man beim Win 7 z.B. auch macht  * achtung Ironie *


----------



## DaStash (9. Januar 2013)

Könnte der TS mal die News anpassen? Hatte ja vorher schon aufgezeigt das die Anzahl an verkauften Lizensen ziemlich hoch ist. Nun ist sie nochmals ordentlich gestiegen auf *über 60 Mio. Lizensen*, womit sich Windows 8 gleich gut verkauft wie damals Windows 7.^^
Windows 8: 60 Millionen Lizenzen verkauft - Golem.de

MfG


----------



## OdlG (9. Januar 2013)

Also ich habe mir jetzt auch Win8 Pro gekauft. Für 15€ kann man ja nun wirklich nicht meckern. Spürbar schneller als die Vorgänger und für mich ein sehr guter Schritt nach vorn.


----------



## Vicblau (9. Januar 2013)

Ja für 15€ ist dich schick.
Es gibt bestimmt eine Funktion wie in jedem Windows das man die Optik der Vorgängerversionen einstellen kann.


----------



## doodlez (9. Januar 2013)

60 mio hm glaub das is eher be marketingzahl aber naja wenns stimmt auch net schlecht, bin ja zufrieden


----------



## OdlG (9. Januar 2013)

und das windows media center pack bekommt man ja auch noch geschenkt. also man merkt schon, dass sie es unter wert verkaufen, aber ich denke, dass MS sich das wohl leisten kann^^


----------



## doodlez (9. Januar 2013)

noch bekommt man es geschenkt  denke da kommen noch n paar % dazu, schwierig wirds halt für win 8 wenn sie win 9 gleich hinterherschießen


----------



## DaStash (9. Januar 2013)

OdlG schrieb:


> und das windows media center pack bekommt man ja auch noch geschenkt. also man merkt schon, dass sie es unter wert verkaufen, aber ich denke, dass MS sich das wohl leisten kann^^



Was Sie aber bei Win7 auch gemacht haben und somit stimmt der Vergleich. 

MfG


----------



## OdlG (9. Januar 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Was Sie aber bei Win7 auch gemacht haben und somit stimmt der Vergleich.
> 
> MfG


Ich habe dem Vergleich durchaus zugestimmt^^ Ich freue mich nur, dass Windows 8 so - man muss ja durchaus billig sagen - daher kommt. Ich kann auch die Kritik nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. In meinen Augen hat Win8 es sich durchaus verdient, hohe Verkaufszahlen zu erreichen.


----------



## DaStash (9. Januar 2013)

Achso, dann hab ich das falsch verstanden, sry. Ich bin ehrlich auch ein wenig überrascht das es quasi die gleichen Verkaufszahlen wie Windows7 aufzeigt. 

MfG


----------

